# Diabetes drug showing promise for prostate cancer treatment



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2014)

Metformin—the drug that millions of people with diabetes take to control their blood sugar—may be on the brink of a second career. Evidence from a variety of studies suggests that metformin may delay or slow the progression of prostate cancer.

At same time, researchers are finding that metformin does not seem to prevent the development of prostate cancer in the first place. One possible explanation for the discrepancy is that while metformin may curtail the survival of cancer cells, and so be helpful in treatment, it may not have much influence on the events that initiate cancer and transform normal cells into cancerous

The interest in metformin’s anticancer potential is not limited to prostate cancer. On www.clinicaltrials.gov, maintained by the National Institutes of Health, you’ll find more than 60 clinical trials of metformin being tested as a treatment for many different cancers, including breast, colon, endometrial, and pancreatic cancer. A dozen different prostate cancer trials are listed, four of which are still recruiting volunteers.

http://www.harvardprostateknowledge.org/diabetes-drug-showing-promise-for-prostate-cancer-treatment


----------



## trophywench (Nov 3, 2014)

Well - that's very interesting!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2014)

trophywench said:


> Well - that's very interesting!!



It seems to be a bit of a wonder drug doesn't it? One day we'll all be on it for one thing or another - but just imagine what that might do to global warming!


----------

